# Kayak Wars



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't forget to start your team this year!

http://www.kayakwars.com/


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

How does kayak wars work. Does your team actually fish together, or can you fish whenever you like and then combine scores? I would assume that you just take a pick of your fish and upload the pics to the kayak wars web site, but really I have no idea.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

JM,

Min 3 or max 5

My fishing partners are located in Penn and Tenn. I reside in Ohio and you are correct you have to register, and then start fishing with your ruler and camera with a dates stamp. Rules are right on the website.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

probably a dumb question... but canoes allowed? I saw it mention hybrid/canoe so not sure...


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone need a team member? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

KatseekN said:


> Anyone need a team member?
> [/URL]


I sent you a PM Kat  We could really use a non-bass fishing specialist if anyone else out there is looking to join a team.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I sent you a PM Kat  We could really use a non-bass fishing specialist if anyone else out there is looking to join a team.


I do alot of crappie fishing out of my yak , but unless there not legal size I rarely practice catch and release with them.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> I do alot of crappie fishing out of my yak , but unless there not legal size I rarely practice catch and release with them.


As long as you take the picture of the crappie when you catch them, not when they are dead and on your garage floor, it does not matter what you do with the fish. To get points for crappie on kayak wars its 12 inches and over...so your not going to have to take that much time out of your trips to take a picture after you catch it. Unless you catch a lot of 12 plus inch crappie. Lol

Good luck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> ... To get points for crappie on kayak wars its 12 inches and over...so your not going to have to take that much time out of your trips to take a picture after you catch it. Unless you catch a lot of 12 plus inch crappie. Lol


You sure read my mind on that one, lol. The size limits on a lot of these fish are crazy. 18inch hybrids and 21inch stripers sure makes it tough for me since those are my favorite targets. I'd like to find a trout or catfish guy to round out the team.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

What are the rules on kayaks with a trolling motor ?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> What are the rules on kayaks with a trolling motor ?


As of now they dont allow them.

There is some wording in the rules that implies that if you have a good reason for it that you might be able to gain permission to use one. You can just send them an email and ask. I'm under the impression that its for someone who is physically impaired....missing hand, arm, bad back, etc.....whom cant paddle.

You could always take it off for some trips. I'm not really sure how the rules go on that though. 

The rules state that if your caught cheating you will be disqualified, and possibly the entire team at their discretion. 


House ......your going to be tough to beat....i'd rather fish with you rather than against you, but we have a full roster now. You guys should do very well with bass, gar, and drum judging from your posts this winter. Might even have a good shot of getting monthly caps on each. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> House ......your going to be tough to beat....i'd rather fish with you rather than against you, but we have a full roster now. You guys should do very well with bass, gar, and drum judging from your posts this winter. Might even have a good shot of getting monthly caps on each.


I was sure hoping that would be the case but I'm a hybrid and striper fanatic, and they want a minimum size of 18inches and 21inches, respectively. They also want 28inch/38inch for the bonus sizes! All I have been catching lately are the 15-18 little guys... Those 10 pounders were predominantly on a winter blade bait pattern that is pretty much shot with the warming temperatures and unpredictable water levels.

I do have an ace card up my sleeve, though. Wait until you see what I upload this month... I've been busy


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

We are going to seal the deal with paddlefish! 100 points each, no size limit. We have a couple honey holes for them!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

